# Dog to UK post mortem



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

This is an update on a thread I posted a while back about taking my dog from Italy to England. After contacting UK authorities my dog traveled on his original US document as it is good for four months. We entered the UK in Harwich via the ferry from Holland. The Dutch are responsible for clearing animals. We only encountered a minor issue that I would like to convey. Even though I had complied with all UK requirements they were on separate documents. In other words, he wanted to see the microchip #, rabies vacc, and tapeworm treatment on my US issued paperwork. After a phone call he determined it would be OK to travel but highly recommended I get an EU passport. I am in the process of getting that done through a local vet. Even though we accomplished what we needed it would have been better if all the information had been on one document.
Cheers, Rick


----------

